# Gabeln für Faunus und Pfadfinder



## le duy nhut (11. September 2004)

Hello,

1. Ist es möglich am Pfadfinder außer der Serienmäßigen Minute One auch die neue Gabel Nixon Platinum bzw. Rock Shox Pike zu verbauen. Kann man die größere Einbaulänge durch den VRO-Vorbau von Syntace ausgleichen??

2. Welche Gabeln könnte ich im Faunus verbauen natürlich zusammen mit dem VRO-Vorbau von Syntace?

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!  

MfG 

C.J. Hornster


----------



## uffe (11. September 2004)

Klar, kein Ding!
Herstellerseitige Begrenzung wie z.B. bei Nicolai gibt es nicht. Ich bekomme meinen Pfadfinder auch mit der Pike Team und VRO. Aber auch Nixon oder All Mountain 1 wären Kandidaten.
Durch die Niveauregelung kannst Du den vollen Federweg beim Downhill nutzen, wo der flachere Lenkwinkel auch für größere Laufruhe sorgt.
Auch fahren hier einige den Pfadfinder mit ner Marzocchi Bomber FR. Aber 150 mm sollte dann die Obergrenze sein.
Beim Faunus würde ich bei max. 120-130 mm bleiben, z.B. Fox Talas. Ich bin mein gestohlenes Faunus mit Fox Vanilla 125 RLC mit vollem Federweg gefahren und es passte super. Welche Marke und welches Modell hängt zu sehr von persönlichen Vorlieben/Guthaben ab...

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le duy nhut (11. September 2004)

@uffe: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe gelesen das Du deinen Pfadfinder Rahmen bei S-tec bestellen willst. Kann man bei denen auch die Farbe wählen?


----------



## XC_Freund (12. September 2004)

Farbe ist da kein Problem, du sprichst das mit dem Chef ab und faxt noch eine Skize wenn es komplizierter ist.
Ich bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich den 4-Way oder 3-Way Swinger nehme. Beim 4-Way ist doch nur die Progression zusätzlich einstellbar?
Die Preisdifferenz ist eher nebensache aber 200g Unterschied bzw. über 500g für einen Luftdämpfer (4-Way) finde ich recht heftig.


----------



## le duy nhut (12. September 2004)

Laut Answer Products wiegt der Swinger Air SPV 3-way 275g, der 4-way 340g. Am 4-way ist zusätzlich wie Du bereits erwähnt hast, die Progression einstellbar.

Hmm, eins verstehe ich nicht ganz warum bei s-tec bestellen wenn der Preis der gleiche ist wie bei Bergwerk selbst???


----------



## uffe (12. September 2004)

Gleicher Preis?
Bergwerk offiziell doch 4050 Euro oder so ähnlich für das Komplettrad.

Meins von S-tec:
 Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4way
 Gabel: RockShox Pike Team
 Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
 Syntace VRO T-Stem mit VRO Bar Alu 7075 12 Grad
 Magura Louise FR, 180 mm Scheiben
 Shimano Deore XT 2003 Rapidfire Shifter, Schaltwerk und E-Type Umwerfer, 11-34er Kassette
 Kurbeln: Raceface Evolve XC in Schwarz
 Felgen: Mavic XM 321/F219
 Naben: Hügi FR
 Speichen: DT Competition schwarz
 Reifen: Schwalbe Albert light 2.25
 Sattel: Fi'zi:k Dolomiti
 Roox Stütze

Preis: 3150 Euro

Das ist doch ein lohnenswerter Unterschied, oder?   
Ich habe mich bei der Farbe aber auf das im Lager tatsächlich vorhandene matt schwarz/beige beschränkt, da ich keine unkalkulierbar lange Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen wollte.


----------



## le duy nhut (12. September 2004)

ups dachte nur an den Rahmen.   

Einfach genial, das gibt ein tolles Bike.   

Auf jedenfall das lohnt sich dann schon bei s-tec zu bestellen.
Kurze Frage: Baut s-tec Dir das Bike gleich zusammen, oder bekommst du die Teile geschickt und machst es selbst??

Wenn Du dein Bike fertig hast, kannst Du ein paar Billder posten?

MfG


----------



## uffe (12. September 2004)

Das kommt komplett, nur noch die Crankbrother Mallet C Pedale ran und fertich isses!
Wenn erhältlich, kommen noch 2005er SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk/Trigger und noch ein paar schicke Gimmicks wie Salsa Sattelstützenspanner dran und dann bin ich hoffentlich für die nächsten Jahre wieder ausgerüstet!
Yeah!!!

(Bilder kommen in den "geliebte und geputzte bikes" Thread)


----------



## XC_Freund (13. September 2004)

Habe meins auch bei S-tec bestellt, ich bekomme allerdings eine Custom-Lackierung. Daher rechne ich eher mit November. Es wird ein komplettes Bike ohne LRS, den mache ich selbst.


----------



## le duy nhut (13. September 2004)

Der Pfadfinder Rahmen kostet ja bei Bergwerk 1750 Euro. Ist in diesem Preis der Dämpfer mit dabei??


----------



## Endurance (14. September 2004)

Bin jetzt mal die Pike Team PopLoc Adjust probegefahren (nur Parkplatz nicht im Gelände) und Sie fühlt sich sehr gut. 
Ansprechverhalten ist klasse (bordstein, große wie auch nur 2cm hohe). Vom ersten EIndruck her sogar besser als bei meiner Z1FR. AntiWipp funktioniert tadellos (FGate). Lockout funktioniert auch gut sofern man das FGate entsprechend einstellt (druckstufe).
U-Turn nur im Stand bedienbar (war ja schon immer so stört aber nicht sonderlich, da man wohl eh immer 140mm fahrne wird). 
Zugstufe ist ebenfalls sauber einstellbar.
Gewicht 2100gr (bereits abgelängt, 2150mm neuzustand ohne PopLoc) also ca. 2-300g leichte als meine MarzZ1FR2003.
Und noch ein vorteil: man braucht im Vergleich zur Marz. keine Spacer um die Disc zu montieren. Scheibe dran und passt (habe nicht eine einzige DIstanzscheibe gesehen). 
Nicht so schön ist, dass die aufnahmen überlackiert sind, wird also früher oder später auch mit dünnen scheiben ausgeglichen werden müssen (ist aber bei allen bisher von mir gefahrenen Gabeln so).

So das war's vom ersten Eindruck

Endurance, der sich eigentlich in Pfadfinder umtaufen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

